# Blowfish Pinot Grigio



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Here is a blowfish recipe I came up with that was heavily influenced by the recommendations of Hoop-Dee from the RDT boards.

It's pretty much chicken chardonnay, but substitute blowfish for chicken and Pinot Grigio for chardonnay. You can use any white wine you wish, I recommend a sweeter one like the one I picked or even a Riesling.

Dust the fish in any flour or fish fry flour. I used the cajun one. Brown the fish and some mushrooms in a saute pan with real butter (key). Once the fish is almost done, deglaze the pan with the wine and bring to a soft boil. Then add in real cream (key) and allow to reduce. You can add more butter if most of it was lost in the cooking process. Pour over rice or noodles once the sauce thickens to the desired consistency. I used egg noodles to cut down on the carbs. It's that easy and good eats.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

with all the butter and cream who cares about a few carbs !!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Skunk, not knowing jack about wine, I intend on tryin that one with walleye fillets. You said white wine, so that leaves out Mad Dog 20-20 and Fight Yo Mammy red grape. Hows about some Red Fox White Ripple? Only three I isa ever done drunk, ceptin fer homemade blackberry. That recipy sounds great.


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

WD ya sound like a buddy of mine, he went into a package store and ask for a bottle of wine ,the clerk set up a bottle and said that will be$1.25 Earl sez dam didnt want the best ya had. Enjoy that walleye.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Boons Farm Peach may be the ticket


----------

